
Towing an Iceberg: One Captain's Plan to Bring Drinking Water to 4M People - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-06-06/towing-an-iceberg-one-captain-s-plan-to-bring-drinking-water-to-4-million-people
======
Gunvig
I can remember, as a kid way back in the 1970s, reading about plans to "make
the desert bloom" by towing icebergs to arid regions. But, as far as I know,
it has never been done. Presumably logistics or politics got in the way.

What makes this iteration of the idea any different?

~~~
T-A
The existence of a market? Cape Town's water situation seems pretty dire.

